# I may have fixed my crashing!



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

So knock on wood but I haven't crashed in two days and that's unheard of for me.

Unfortunately,I did several things at once and it could have been any of them or all of them that fixed the problem but I have a hunch on what it was.

In order of what I did:

-set minimum clock to 1188 mhz.
-moved every app I could to sd card
-set io scheduler to deadline

I think it was the sd card transfer that did it though. After I did that, I clicked min cpu to192 and still no crash. Currently, I'm running min clock at 540 for smoothness but crash free.

So for people who have been crashing, has your os drive been full? I've got 900 mb free now.

For people who have been crash free, have you been conscientious in maintaining space on os drive?

Can't imagine that setting clock to 1188 briefly could have pried something loose and fixed a problem that persists even as i clock back down... ?

Any way see if it works for you is you're a crasher. I used free app app2sd to move apps and also to gauge disk space.

Luck.

Jin


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple of questions:

What ROM are you running?
Do you have more than 50 apps on your SD card?
If so did you get the SD Card removed notification?

I haven't moved my apps to the SD because the last time I did I got the SD card removed error "Notification" and that was due to the fact that I had more than 50 apps moved over to the SD Card. This is a known issue and there is a fix.

But if you say you have more than 50 apps on your SD card then the problem may have been corrected.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

hi.

no i do not have more than 50 apps and so i've never had that issue. i'm running an official nightly build a few weeks old at this point.

are you experiencing crashes currently?

jin


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> hi.
> 
> no i do not have more than 50 apps and so i've never had that issue. i'm running an official nightly build a few weeks old at this point.
> 
> ...


I honestly think that your crashing problem is not the number of apps you have installed on internal memory and that moving them to the SD card is the fix. When I install a new nightly and delete both caches, when Android initializes the all my apps, the count is 128 and I have never had any random crashes and never moved any apps to the SD card. Remember too, when you do hit the 50 app limit on the SD card, it is going to unmount and cause you all kinds of problems.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I honestly think that your crashing problem is not the number of apps you have installed on internal memory and that moving them to the SD card is the fix. When I install a new nightly and delete both caches, when Android initializes the all my apps, the count is 128 and I have never had any random crashes and never moved any apps to the SD card.


right but there are a lot of people who simply never have crashes period.

there is some mysterious thing that causes some people to run cm ics without issue while the experience with others is constant crashes - despite a clean install, despite clearing cashes, etc.

i'd love for the devs to really get on it to figure out PRECISELY why... make a tool to really find out what is different with the crashers' touchpad and/or an app that logs just what the touchpad does before it goes tits up.

but until that happens, i can only go with guesswork and what's happened for me. and for me, one or all of the above (making min clock 1188 mhz briefly, moving a bunch of apps to sd card and changing the i/o scheduler to deadline) seemed to do the trick.

jin


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> right but there are a lot of people who simply never have crashes period.
> 
> there is some mysterious thing that causes some people to run cm ics without issue while the experience with others is constant crashes - despite a clean install, despite clearing cashes, etc.
> 
> ...


I think you would find that the number experiencing the crashes is in the minority. And you are right about the crashing affecting some and not others. It's been that way with other issues like wifi, screen sensitivity, and much more. My only issue was wifi for a while. And like you said, you did several things at once, so knowing exactly what fixed your issue is unclear. I guess as long as it is stable right now, that is what you are shooting for.

I didn't mention before, I have my min freq set to 192 and max at 1512, govenor set to ondemand. I have never run across I/O scheduler in settings, so can't help you with that.

Actually there is a way to try to pin down what was happening just before a crash, however, having never has a serious issue that I needed to figure out, I have never learned how it works. It has to do with using ADB and logcats. You might want to ask for help in the official nightly thread and I'm sure there is someone there who can talk you through it. It's my understanding that by submitting a logcat of your system as a crash happens helps the devs understand what caused it and possibly correct the code to prevent it.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Moving apps to the sdcard is asking for trouble. Before the sdcard fix, it would trash your Touchpad.

If you have to have that many apps, you spend WAAAAY too much time on your tablet.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow people in this thread are not very helpful. People experiencing crashing are in the minority, if you have alot of apps you spend too much time on your tablet etc etc.

I get crashing a lot on various apps with the nightlies. I do have a lot of apps installed. Guess I'm SOL.


----------

